# Guitarist/Bassist in Hamilton Ontario looking for band



## CobaltBlue72 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi, I live in Hamilton i'm 19, I've been playing for 4+ years. I'm looking for a band because I haven't been in one in awhile. any genre will do, I'd prefer Rock or metal, but I am open to anything. if your curious to what my influences are though here's a list of my current top ten favorite bands, and just about every other band I can think of I listen to... (and the dates ive seen them)


10.Metallica
9. Queens of the stone age (10/15/07)
8. Foo Fighters(8/13/05 8/23/06)
7. Foghat(7/22/04[NFH])
6. Cream
5. The Doors(8/3/04[D21C])
4. Deep Purple([MKVIII]2/22/04 8/21/04 6/18/05)
3. Jimi Hendrix Experience
2. Led Zeppelin
1. The Who (12/04/06)

other bands in no order

Jet ((6/17/05 11/26/06)
Audioslave
Rush(7/30/03 8/26/04 9/22/07)
Rolling Stones (7/30/03)
AC/DC (7/30/03)
Savoy Brown
Nirvana
Motörhead
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Pink Floyd
Frank Zappa
Robert Johnson
Jeff Beck
Nazareth
Vanhalen (11/10/04)
Eric Clapton (3/19/04 9/26/06)
John Entwistle
April Wine (6/18/05 8/22/06)
ZZ Top
Yardbirds
Kyuss
Porcupine Tree(5/28/07)
Jethro Tull (10/18/05)
Spinal Tap
Black Sabbath([Heaven & Hell]03/22/07)
Joe Walsh
Ghost Of The Robot
Mahavishnu Orchestra
Rage Against The Machine
Joe Satriani (8/21/04)
The Vines
Janis Joplin
Edgar Winters (07/22/04)
Tool
Mountain (6/18/05)
Neil Young
Taylor Hawkins and the Coattail Riders (04/17/06)
The Police
Rainbow
Alice Cooper (07/22/04)
Steppen Wolf
Tenacious D
Late!
Thin Lizzy (2/22/04 8/21/04)
Eagles Of Death Metal
Soundgarden


so yeah, reply, or PM me if you need a guitarist(rhythm or lead) or bassist... I work a lot, but i can usually find time in my schedule to jam.


----------



## caaustin02 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey:

If you are interested, I am moving to Burlington at the end of the month, and my longtime friend plays the drums. He works in TO and lives in Mississauga.

We jammed together in the past, but school and other commitments have quashed the band thing. We were looking for a bassist, keyboardist, and singer to play some low-down dirty blues, or blues based music. That leaves the styles of music to play pretty much wide open. The artists you quoted in your post seem to fit.

We would like to eventually play out, but the main goal is to have fun. Having said that; skill level at this point isn't as important as a group of easy-going musicians having a great time, the skill and gelling will come later if all members are dedicated.

We are both 35, and don't care about age/sex, etc, so if we are too old for ya, that is fine


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hey im 17 lookin for a band pm me if your interested in starting one i play guitar lead or rythem so let me know


----------

